# Ich habe viel Zeit. (declinación)



## Vilaplana

Hallo an alle!
Tengo una duda: Ich habe viel Zeit. ¿Por qué no se dice "Ich habe viele Zeit"? ¿Por qué en este caso el adverbio "viel" no se declina? Pero sí que se dice "Ich habe viele Lust dich zu sehen".
Danke.


----------



## Dan2

Vilaplana said:


> Tengo una duda: Ich habe viel Zeit. ¿Por qué no se dice "Ich habe viele Zeit"? ¿Por qué en este caso el adverbio "viel" no se declina? Pero sí que se dice "Ich habe viele Lust dich zu sehen".


Los adverbios no se declinan: "Sie hat schön gesungen", "ein gut geschriebenes Buch".
Pero "viel" es un adjetivo, y los adjetivos sí se declinan ("ein gutES Buch").
Así que me parece que tu pregunta es, ¿Por qué el adjetivo "viel" no se declina en "Ich habe viel Zeit"?
Respuesta: "viel" es una excepción: es un adjetivo que normalmente no se declina (pero solamente en el singular: "vielE Kinder").

Pero hay excepciones a esta excepción: Se dice "vielen Dank". (Yo, personalmente, no sé nada de "vielE Lust haben".)


----------



## LüLü333

Hallo : ) 

Ich habe viel/etwas/wenig Zeit 
Ich habe viel/etwas/wenig Lust
Ich habe viel/etwas/wenig Spaß 
...

viel Zeit (sing.) - viele Zeiten (pl.)
viel Spaß (sing.) - viele Späße (pl.)
...

Aber ich weiß nicht, warum das so ist. Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias a los dos. Siempre había pensado que "viel" era un adverbio, pero estaba equivocada. Se ve que es una excepción porque los adjetivos sí que se declinan, pero este sólo en plural.
Gracias


LüLü333 said:


> Hallo : )
> 
> Ich habe viel/etwas/wenig Zeit
> Ich habe viel/etwas/wenig Lust
> Ich habe viel/etwas/wenig Spaß
> ...
> 
> viel Zeit (sing.) - viele Zeiten (pl.)
> viel Spaß (sing.) - viele Späße (pl.)
> ...
> 
> Aber ich weiß nicht, warum das so ist. Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur eine Ausnahme.


----------



## llgasset

Hola... un poco tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca.... viel puede ser las dos cosas, adverbio y adjetivo, cosa muy común por cierto en alemán.
Gracias


----------



## osa_menor

Hola,
Viel Zeit, viel Spaß, viel Lust:
*Zeit,* *Spaß*, *Lust* y también *Butter* o *Milch* son* incontable*. Los sustantivos incontables no tienen plural. Por eso se usa "viel". Se declina si se usa con el articulo: _Mir tut *die viele Zeit* leid, die es gekostet hat. Ich trauere *der vielen Zeit* nach, die ich verschwendet habe._
Si *viel* se usa con sustantivos *contables* se declina también:
viele Kinder, viele Männer, viele Frauen
_*Viele* Kinder spielen.
Der Wunsch *vieler* Kinder ist ein Fahrrad.
*Vielen* Kindern gefällt die Schule nicht.
Ich sehe *viele* Kinder._

También hay *Zeiten* y *Späße* pero son otros acepciones de estas palabras.

Un saludo


----------



## seergi

Hace poco a mi también me surgió la duda:
http://www.dsporto.de/ubungen/deklination17.htm
http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...len/Unbestimmt.html#Anchor-Unflektierte-49575

Hay que distinguir dos casos: cuando "viel" no va precedido de artículo y cuando sí.

En el primer caso sólo se declina en plural y lo hace siguiendo la declinación fuerte. Si hay un adjetivo después de "viel", se declina de forma "fuerte".
_mit viel kalter Milch, trotz viel Lernens bin ich bei der Prüfung durchgefallen 
mit vielen guten Freunden


_Si va precedido de un artículo, se declina como si fuese un adjetivo:
_trotz des vielen Geldes, das ich verdiene, bin ich nicht zufrieden_


----------

